# ECO wood gasification boilers



## heavenlyairsys@yahoo.com (Jul 8, 2009)

Hey everyone new gye on the block, just became a distributor for the EKO wood gasification boilers, boy I tell you I am pretty excited about it, this boiler blows my mind how it burns so EFF anybody have any comments on the ECO boilers, good ones i hope
distributer for Green county, Columbia county & Albany county, I am an HVAC contractor by trade been doing that for 28 years now, really lookin foward to installing these boilers to give my customers another alternitive for heating there home. Ther new line of boilers are now called Orlan Paxo wood gasification boiler,  same manufacture same boiler just different color and a few good modifications


----------



## Jags (Jul 8, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Lenny.

I am guessing that one of our fine mods will be shifting this thread to the boiler room shortly.  I am sure that all those plumber types  ;-P  will give you a warm welcome over there.


----------



## stee6043 (Jul 8, 2009)

Ha....

Lenny, are you talking about an EKO boiler?  Might wanna confirm the spelling before you have your brochures printed!!


----------



## heavenlyairsys@yahoo.com (Jul 8, 2009)

Thankyou very much for that spell check you are rite the spelling is EKO did;nt no if you new this they just recently came out with the new models now called  Orlan Paxo wood gasification boiler same boiler and same manufactuer just different coler it is now yellow and a few modifications, an awsome wood boiler, you wont be seeing the green boiler anymore just afew still hanging around, if you go to ahona.com you can see the newer version, still working on getting my website up.


----------



## stee6043 (Jul 8, 2009)

I haven't yet heard of any plans to discontinue the EKO boiler line in lieu of the Paxo.  I also have yet to hear of anyone here having any first hand knowledge of what the new Paxo exactly is.  Is it the next EKO?  Is it simply a North American version of the same EKO they currently sell (ie 60hz for the controls standard, etc)?

The EKO is pretty well tried and true and there are many users on this board.  If there is info to be found on the Paxo eventually I bet this will be one of the first places it shows up...if I were in the market I'd buy the EKO in 2009 due to the question marks around the Paxo currently...


----------



## rob craft (Jul 8, 2009)

I heard the Paxo was just a yellow version of New Horizon's green EKO. Two of my friends use the EKO from them, and I was doing a little research, turns out the Paxo isn't any different but much more expensive, which today means even more than normally.  So far the best prices on the market for this product are definitely offered by New Horizon from West Virginia.


----------



## heavenlyairsys@yahoo.com (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks for the reply,  yes I am probably one of the newest distributors, and they have discontinued that line of EKO boilers I am not really at liberty to say why because I dont no the real answer I just no that the new orlan paxo is the eko boiler manufactured still in poland by the same manufacture, the only thing that has changed is the color and just a few moifications to the boiler as far as how the handle for the damper is positioned just a great wood boiler I had it on show here at the agfest in new baltimore NY we had one burning with a buffer tank and a hydro coil we had alot of interest in the boiler nobody could beleive how clean the boiler was burning, I am in the process now of installing 2 boilers for customers 1 is a eko-40 the other is the orlan paxo 60 again same boiler and components same manufacture different name and coler.  1 of the instalations is with a 500 gallon storage another is with a 1000 gal storage, I am trying to get the best idea as far as pipeing into the storage and then into existing boiler any ideas


----------



## heavenlyairsys@yahoo.com (Jul 8, 2009)

Yes taht is true it is the newer version of the EKO as far as being more expensive I dont no about that I am a new distributor for columbia and green and albany counties I think there prices are very competitively priced I dont no of new horrizens I only know that the network of distributors I have been working with are priced about the same and still in my oppinion competitivly priced for an AWSOME boiler


----------



## Bricks (Jul 8, 2009)

Just talked to Alternative heating the price on the new yellow EKO Paxon 40 is $6995 same price as the old EKO. The changes they made are minor added turbulators to the heat tubes and more insulation to the cabinet and of course the color.


----------



## Hansson (Jul 8, 2009)

Lenny I wonder if you have heard anyting of this orlan.
It have a sucking fan that wold solve many problems

http://www.byggahus.se/attachments/forum/biobraensle/26763d1237235337-ny-orlan-dsc02101.jpg

http://www.byggahus.se/attachments/forum/biobraensle/26764d1237235402-ny-orlan-dsc02100.jpg


----------



## rob craft (Jul 8, 2009)

Are you guys serious? EKO 40 costs $5780 plus free shipping, I just talked to Z himself from New Horizon.


----------



## rob craft (Jul 8, 2009)

Hansson said:
			
		

> Lenny I wonder if you have heard anyting of this orlan.
> It have a sucking fan that wold solve many problems
> 
> http://www.byggahus.se/attachments/forum/biobraensle/26763d1237235337-ny-orlan-dsc02101.jpg
> ...



check www.newhorizoncorp.com they have a suction blower attached to an EKO boiler.


----------



## solarguy (Jul 9, 2009)

New Horizon has the best price at the moment because he's liqudating all of his Eko inventory. When his inventory is gone they will no longer be selling the Eko boiler.

Eco-Orlan USA has set up shop in America & will no longer be supplying New Horizon Corp. with their product

Bob


----------



## bulldawg72 (Jul 9, 2009)

For the money, it seems like the Econoburn boiler may be a better way to go.  It is built in the US (NY), eligible for the $1,500 tax credit, and a factory rebate of $500 or $700 depending on model.   The retail list price is only about $8000 for the 150,000 btu unit.


----------



## Piker (Jul 10, 2009)

bulldawg72 said:
			
		

> For the money, it seems like the Econoburn boiler may be a better way to go.  It is built in the US (NY), eligible for the $1,500 tax credit, and a factory rebate of $500 or $700 depending on model.   The retail list price is only about $8000 for the 150,000 btu unit.



In my extremely biased opinion, I obviously agree.  

$1000 factory rebate on the EBW200.  
$700 factory rebate on the EBW150
$500 factory rebate on the EBW100

$1500 tax credit on all three of those units.

Not to tease... but...
Look for some more good news from Alternative Fuel Boilers regarding the Econoburn line in the near future as well.  

cheers


----------



## deerefanatic (Jul 10, 2009)

Eko 60......... $6550 delivered........


----------



## pybyr (Jul 10, 2009)

I've got no financial stake in Econoburn, but want to add- they're built like tanks (I've rarely seen anything designed and built so ruggedly, other than mil-spec equipment) and, in my experience, the support from the factory and the dealers is wonderful.  I called one time with a tech question as I was planning my install, and the fellow who was their lead tech assistance person on that at the time was on the road- so they put me through to the Vice President, who (a) knew the product and the technical issues inside-out; and (b) cheerfully spent quite a while on the phone with me.


----------



## solarguy (Jul 10, 2009)

I've re-worked the piping & controls on a couple of Econoburns here in NH, they are pretty good boilers. Personally I don't like their control system or the continously running fan & you've got to tear them apart to clean out the heat exchangers. 

All wood fired boilers used for central heat qualify for the tax credit.

Bob


----------



## deerefanatic (Jul 10, 2009)

No, actually, only proven efficient models of wood burning boilers qualify for the tax credit...... See the sticky here in the boiler room.....


----------



## stee6043 (Jul 10, 2009)

solarguy said:
			
		

> I've re-worked the piping & controls on a couple of Econoburns here in NH, they are pretty good boilers. Personally I don't like their control system or the continously running fan & you've got to tear them apart to clean out the heat exchangers.
> 
> All wood fired boilers used for central heat qualify for the tax credit.
> 
> Bob



I can assure you the Orlan EKO does not qualify...nor does the Tarm if I remember correctly....


----------



## solarguy (Jul 10, 2009)

I can assure you the Orlan EKO does not qualify...nor does the Tarm if I remember correctly....[/quote]


Wonder why that is? That just doesn't seem right. 

Bob


----------



## Piker (Jul 11, 2009)

solarguy said:
			
		

> I've re-worked the piping & controls on a couple of Econoburns here in NH, they are pretty good boilers. Personally I don't like their control system or the continously running fan & you've got to tear them apart to clean out the heat exchangers.
> 
> All wood fired boilers used for central heat qualify for the tax credit.
> 
> Bob



The fan is not necessarily continuosly running... the high limit aquastat that mounts on the supply will open on rise to inturrupt power to the combustion blower when the limit is reached.  

The control system is based around the most common installs in the states... coil inside the plenum of a forced air furnace.  Since there are almost unlimited installation variables, it's best to keep the boiler simple, and field install the desired controls for the 'fancier' setups.  This keeps the price down by not forcing homeowners to pay for control structures they don't need.  That having been said, they will always work to improve the product.   

cheers


----------



## solarguy (Jul 11, 2009)

Hey Piker,

The 2 econoburns I've seen, the combustion air fan never shuts down in idle mode when the limit has been reached.
It does spool down substantially but it's still turning.

Bob


----------



## Piker (Jul 11, 2009)

solarguy said:
			
		

> Hey Piker,
> 
> The 2 econoburns I've seen, the combustion air fan never shuts down in idle mode when the limit has been reached.
> It does spool down substantially but it's still turning.
> ...



Are we talking about the same limit?  The mechanical high limit aquastat that mounts on the supply line?  If we are, something is definitely awry...  check to be sure that the jumper was removed from the aquastat connections on the back of the boiler.  This jumper is installed for testing purposes... but should be removed when you hook up the aquastat.

cheers


----------



## mass hills (Jul 12, 2009)

Piker is the good news, that Econoburn is improving on their warranty?


----------



## altheating (Jul 12, 2009)

I just received the news, it's official!
Econoburn will maintain the 5 year full “bumper to bumper” warranty that they have always had, but also include an additional 20 years of proration on the pressure vessel. 25 YEAR WARRANTY!! The updated warranty certificate will be available in the upcoming weeks. They continue to amaze me.


----------



## Piker (Jul 12, 2009)

mass hills said:
			
		

> Piker is the good news, that Econoburn is improving on their warranty?



YES!!  I have been sitting on that piece of news for weeks and it's been killing me.  FINALLY... cat's out of the bag now.

cheers!!


----------



## wantstoburnwood (Jul 12, 2009)

Dwayne    Does this mean that existing customers will get this warranty as well?


----------

